# Begged my source today



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Alright, I've been reading so much about rumors, sources, potential deals, ect that I thought it was time to cash in on my source. I have no agreed confidentiality clause with my source and figured any fruits of pleading and begging I get from my source is free game to share among who I please. 

She laughed at what I was telling her and said she has gotten more calls in the last week than ever before. Finally I think she was feeling my pain and caved. This is what I got:


*"The Blazers will not trade the number 1 pick and will draft Oden. She also said there is a lot of buzz and expects there will be another Blazer deal by or before draft day."*


There it is. I'm giving you names, details and all info I have in one post . . . any repo points you see worthy of this post would be appreciated. :biggrin: 

FYI- True story and funny that I learned as much from that phone call as reading a 30 page thread.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

My source told me that we will probably win more games this year than last year. BREAKING NEWS! :biggrin:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

The Blazers will draft, and not trade, Oden? The Blazers will make a trade during or before the draft?

I'm stunned. My world is standing on it's head. I'm going to have trouble digesting this. 

Thanks K_M_D! :biggrin:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Actually, saying we will *draft Oden *is pretty big breaking news.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

OK, so you called your wife and begged her to go check out the "deal coming soon" thread. She's really busy at work this week, taking more calls in the last week than ever before. But she took a look at the thread and busted a gut. And after reading the thread (feeling your pain) she took her best guess at what's gonna happen.

Am I close? 

PBF


----------



## blazermaniaisback (Jun 7, 2007)

The Blazers have the #1 pick? 

Who is Oden? 

Trades? I hope we can get Sheed back from Detroit because he is a good guy. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

C'mon, give us some real juice! I wanna hear names like Shawn Marion and Jason Richardson thrown about.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> C'mon, give us some real juice! I wanna hear names like Shawn Marion and Jason Richardson thrown about.




OK, It would be great to get Shawn Marion and Jason Richardson on this team. 


I hope that holds you over for a while.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> OK, It would be great to get Shawn Marion and Jason Richardson on this team.
> 
> 
> I hope that holds you over for a while.


I'm hoping it'll hold me over until the 28th because I'm guessing we won't get any info until then.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> OK, It would be great to get Shawn Marion and Jason Richardson on this team.


You are SUCH a tease, MM!

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm hoping it'll hold me over until the 28th because I'm guessing we won't get any info until then.




I will take that bet


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> I'm hoping it'll hold me over until the 28th because I'm guessing we won't get any info until then.


Actually, Pritchard said 48 hours before the draft, so we could hear something official as early as the 26th. Hey, that's only 15 days away!

For what it's worth...

PBF


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

I wonder if I could be put into one of them cryogenic freezing dealies for the next 17 days. This is gonna be a painful next two and a half weeks.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ebott said:


> I wonder if I could be put into one of them cryogenic freezing dealies for the next 17 days. This is gonna be a painful next two and a half weeks.




Think of it this way ebott. If me, TBPup, Quick (initially), Canzano, and others are all wrong, the worst thing that happens is we draft a franchise changing player and most likely compete for a playoff spot next season.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Think of it this way ebott. If me, TBPup, Quick (initially), Canzano, and others are all wrong, the worst thing that happens is we draft a franchise changing player and most likely compete for a playoff spot next season.


And I'm guessing that there's too much smoke there for there not to be a fire behind it.

PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> And I'm guessing that there's too much smoke there for there not to be a fire behind it.
> 
> PBF



Definately think more grease fire than wet wood fire.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Think of it this way ebott. If me, TBPup, Quick (initially), Canzano, and others are all wrong, the worst thing that happens is we draft a franchise changing player and most likely compete for a playoff spot next season.


I don't think Ebott's issue is whether or not draft day will be glorious or even what degree of gloriousness it might be so much as that whatever gloriousness is coming (and we're all clear some is) is still 17 days away. That's how it is for me, anyway. It's like I'm suddenly seven again, looking forward to my birthday, not knowing exactly what presents I might be getting but having a pretty good idea about part of it, nonetheless. Still, it's just hard to deal with all the antici...pation. 
:biggrin:


----------



## BigDrahma (Jul 4, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Still, it's just hard to deal with all the antici...


SAY IT!!!



> pation.
> :biggrin:




EDIT: Whoa... I apparently have an alt! I wasn't thinking, and put in the username I have everywhere else (BigDrahma) instead of the one I use here (BlazerCaravan). I didn't even notice until I saw I only had one post. Weird!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

ebott said:


> I wonder if I could be put into one of them cryogenic freezing dealies for the next 17 days. This is gonna be a painful next two and a half weeks.


Did you ever see the South Park episode where Cartman does that because he can't wait for the Nintendo Wii to come out? Don't do it, bad move.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> Definately think more grease fire than wet wood fire.


Hmmm... black smoke vs. white...

PBF


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

I think it could be said with certainty that the Warriors are not dealing Jason Richardson and besides, he plays the same position as ROY.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

crandc said:


> I think it could be said with certainty that the Warriors are not dealing Jason Richardson and besides, he plays the same position as ROY.


While both Roy and Richardson are probably most naturally 2s, it's not much of a stretch for either of them to play the 3, and then there's running Roy at the point. Roy and Richardson could switch on everything and while guys might occasionally get shots off over them, both players are good enough defensively to do a decent job staying in front of their man and on the occasions that they get beat, with Oden and Aldridge back there....

I hear you that it might be worth holding out for a truer SF but as long as we're talking about guys who could play the position as well as Richardson could, I'd prefer to go with BPA.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

17 is an interesting number








I know nothing, NOTHING!!!​


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> 17 is an interesting number
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting also that Hogan's Heros was adapted from the film Stalag 17. Yes 17 IS an interesting number.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> Interesting also that Hogan's Heros was adapted from the film Stalag 17. Yes 17 IS an interesting number.


Yet wasn't Stalag 17 turned into Stalag 13 for TV? It's always nice to move up or down, depending on how you look at it, location, and viewing audience. :lol:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> Yet wasn't Stalag 17 turned into Stalag 13 for TV? It's always nice to move up or down, depending on how you look at it, location, and viewing audience. :lol:




LOL exactly.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

OK, now you guys are getting just plain evil.



PBF


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> OK, now you guys are getting just plain evil.
> 
> 
> 
> PBF




If it helps, I have no idea what Howie is talking about. I realize NJ has the 17th pick and Richard Jefferson though. I was just playin along


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> LOL exactly.


You know that 17 is really a great number, but when you add it with 37 & 3, well then things start adding up pretty nicely. I really miss math class sometimes. :lol:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

PBF








I know nothing, NOTHING!!!​


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> If it helps, I have no idea what Howie is talking about. I realize NJ has the 17th pick and Richard Jefferson though. I was just playin along


You know, I get that alot. :lol:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

HOWIE said:


> You know that 17 is really a great number, but when you add it with 37 & 3, well then things start adding up pretty nicely. I really miss math class sometimes. :lol:




But if you add it to 7, or subtract it from 25 then you will truly find enilghtenment.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

mediocre man said:


> But if you add it to 7, or subtract it from 25 then you will truly find enilghtenment.


See I was never good at the complex problems where you get more by subtraction, but you are correct. :lol:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

HOWIE said:


> PBF
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Memo to self: Change user ID to Howie_Hate_Me.

PBF


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Hmmm... black smoke vs. white...
> 
> PBF


Hmmm....Zack for a white guy???? Maybe? :biggrin: 

gatorpops


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

I'm just worried that this episode could end like the Sopranos. Blank screen and no music........

gatorpops


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> I'm just worried that this episode could end like the Sopranos. Blank screen and no music........
> 
> gatorpops


Forgetaboutit! :lol:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> You are SUCH a tease, MM!
> 
> PBF


Alright, stop flirting.


----------



## CocaineisaHelluvaDrug (Aug 24, 2006)

What an astounding piece of insider info

The blazers will draft Greg Oden and will attempt to make a move of some description 

HOLY COW...IM IN SHOCK


----------



## BenDavis503 (Apr 11, 2007)

hooray!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

One is the loneliest is number, one is the loneliest number,,,


----------

